# Hayfever/dust allergy



## 22caity22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone have hayfever/dust allergy and tiels or another dusty bird? How do you deal with it? Do you have any problems with it and the bird?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have bird allergies, but I do know regular baths and a good air filter works pretty good


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm allergic to dust mites and I'm prone to hayfever. If I'm sneezing too much it means I need to do a thorough vacuum. I frequently air out the room in which the 'tiels are kept, and try to keep everything as clean as possible. That's basically all I have to do, although my allergies are only mild.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I have allergies to my birds im sure.... since I got my new birds I have been sneezing more and more. But I clean their large cage once a day and my allergies are much better. Maybe take some allergy meds? I vacuum once a day while I am at work at two times on my day off.. Since my birds play on the floor.


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

Buy an air filter.. will give your and the tiels fresh clean air..
Keep hoovering its all you can do


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

um.... i have really bad allergies i also have asthma. i take allergy meds i did have a air purifier but it died going to get another one though. my two dustiest birds would be luna my tiel and dusty my grey. all my birds get a bath or misting on a regular basis and i try to keep things vacuumed and clean.


----------



## 22caity22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I only have mild problems and I'm not sure what is the cause but I just wanted to check with people if feather dust aggravated their allergies much. Having horses in Aus, I deal with plenty of dust (I'm sure they're magnets!) I just wasn't sure if feather dust tended to be worse. Thank you so much


----------



## cfamilyof6 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been sneezing more since Georgie came to live with us. I must look up bathing and such. LOL


----------



## imreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

I didn't realize just how dusty tiels are until I got 2. 

I have asthma that is controlled. I am allergic to a lot of things: grass, pollen, mold, dust, dogs, cats and the list goes on. I don't remember my allergist tussling that I was allergic to birds. I just remember them telling me birds. 



I prepared for my birds. I purchased an air purifier and about to get a second one. I live in a basement apartment and tiels have a lot of feather dust. I realize that it was as much as I'm witnessing now. I'm all in, because I plan on keeping them. My allergies didn't begin to act up until pollen season started. I've had them since December 2013 and didn't get a sniffle or anything. So I don't know if my running nose is from pollen solely. 



I got a Sharp Plasma Cluster. I keep it close by my tiels cage; not too close because it cause cool air, but my air seems fresh and it doesn't put off any ozone pollution that is unhealthy for birds or asthma sufferers. 


















I also have an Envion air purifier coming to me. I'm over the top but it's imperative that me and my birds have clean environment. I also plan to get I high grade purifier for the furnace and air conditioning. 











I also purchased a new vacuum that uses bags and has HEPA filter as they are better than bagless. 

Hope all is well. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Can you tell me more about the ozone problem? I have an air purifier thas has an ozone setting. It says that it helps to clear out the dust . . . now I'm wondering. Any help appreciated.

Yes, I do the same as everyone says here: vacuum every day and run the air purifier. I cannot clean the cage as much as I would like to. I have a grate with a tray and paper under it. I clear out the paper every five days.


----------



## imreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

It's the Ionic feature. It puts off small amounts of ozone that affects asthmatics; which I am. It's also not healthy for birds, because they have small respiratory systems. Turn the ozone setting off ASAP. Do some research too. If it affects a person like me (asthmatic) and I have a large respiratory system, it's definitely not good for birds.

I did lots of research and it scared me. I was about to purchase a purifier that had the ionic feature. The one by Sharp has a true HEPA filter with a carbon prefilter (that helps with particles and odors) and the Envion that I have coming is true HEPA only. 

I hope this helps. I'm gonna look up more information and share with you ASAP. About to look now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

dianne said:


> Can you tell me more about the ozone problem? I have an air purifier thas has an ozone setting. It says that it helps to clear out the dust . . . now I'm wondering. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Yes, I do the same as everyone says here: vacuum every day and run the air purifier. I cannot clean the cage as much as I would like to. I have a grate with a tray and paper under it. I clear out the paper every five days.



Check this article out. 

http://buffalobirdnerd.com/clients/8963/documents/AirPurifiers.pdf




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you for that information. It is very helpful. I have decided not to use the ionic feature.


----------



## imreddy (Feb 10, 2014)

dianne said:


> Thank you for that information. It is very helpful. I have decided not to use the ionic feature.



You are most welcome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

